# New Moog Mother Eurorack Synth



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2015)

** Update ** Announcement in the next few weeks expected.

Moog Mother 32

The Mother32 is a Eurorack synth module that is a basic all-in-one synth voice. It comes in its own case, but can also be mounted in a Eurorack system. Architecturally, it is a single-VCO Moog synth voice – but with 32 audio and control voltage patch points, a built-in sequencer and ‘Moog sound’.

We had the opportunity to get some hands-on time with the new Moog Eurorack synth with Moog’s Steve Dunnington. The Mother32 promises to be a inexpensive standalone Moog synth module and also a great starting point for building a Eurorack modular system.

Moog was not allowing anyone to take pictures or record video yet, because the Mother32 is scheduled to be officially introduced in October. But read on for the details that we can share now!

Key Features:

• All-in-one Moog synth voice in Eurorack format
• Can be used as a standalone desktop synth module or as part of a Euro system
• MIDI & CV control
• 32 patch points
• Built-in step sequencer, with per-note control over a large number of parameters, including gate length and ratcheting

The Moog Mother32 is expected to be available in early October, priced at US $599.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2015)

I sure hope these little ashtrays sound good.
I am going to build a 4 voice eurorack.
Waldorf moog and studio electronis oscillators.
Anyone here want to help...?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2015)

Lets keep this thread for the Moog please. Post a new topic and I will be glad to pass on some helpful info. TX


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2015)

Well 2 x Moog 32s keeps it on topic dont you think..?
Its a single VCO so a pair should widen up the narrowness of a single VCO.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2015)

Hard to tell really seeing we have not heard it yet. It will be interesting. There are so many directions you could go. 

For me it is about designing a system that can do unique things. I started with Mutable Instruments.

I started a fresh Modular building reference thread here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/building-a-modular-synth-resources.48558/

TX



chimuelo said:


> Well 2 x Moog 32s keeps it on topic dont you think..?
> Its a single VCO so a pair should widen up the narrowness of a single VCO.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2015)

Coolness...


----------



## synthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

I've heard the Moog is basically a Minitaur with less features. Guy I spoke with wasn't impressed.


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone knows when we're going to see some pictures? I was thinking of getting a boomstar but at 599 and eurorack this is really intriguing.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 17, 2015)

Next couple of weeks. Early October is the latest word.

Synthetic, nothing wrong with the Minitaur, adding patchability in eurorack with a sequencer would be pretty cool.



kunst91 said:


> Anyone knows when we're going to see some pictures? I was thinking of getting a boomstar but at 599 and eurorack this is really intriguing.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2015)

A police sketch of the new 500 series Moog


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## chimuelo (Sep 28, 2015)

It isnt a Moog unless it has 3 x Oscillators.
Sure hope it does as I will start building immediately.
On the fence about Studio Electronics 4 Oscillator or Modcans Triple VCO.
Even would use the little weakquencer....
Imagine how fat "Shes Got Legs" by ZZ Top would sound...

I await Mother 32.
I assume 32 means dual 16 steppers or a 32 step weakquencer.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 28, 2015)

I would just do three Moog style oscillators then Chim. Thats the beauty of eurorack.

Your not going to get a a $2500 Voyager in a $500 Mother IMO.

The Pittsburgh Modular Oscillator and Mos Lab have a real good reputation, but always check Muffwiggler for other options.

http://pittsburghmodular.com/osc/
http://www.mos-lab.com/

I would think the mother sequencer will be similar to the one on the Sub 37, plus patch points. http://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/sub-37


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2015)

Id like to get excited but have a feeling they are going to keep coming out with more.
By NAMM there should be plenty.
Especially since they announced to discontinue the Minimoog remakes.
This really is starting to get exciting though.
I should have gotten into this a few years ago.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2015)

well, you could of just get 3 Mother 32's for $1500 u.s. and still be 1100 below what a Voyager RME would of ran.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2015)

Official announcement and video from Moog.
http://www.moogmusic.com/sight-and-sound/product_demo/introducing-mother-32


----------



## bryla (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't decide whether to include this in my case or not. It seems too unmodular but the sequencer is kick ass itself!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 3, 2015)

I like the idea of three Mother's and using that as a starting point to building and exploring further. I had a chance to use a Mini back in the day and now own a Sub37 so I kind of have the Moog bug. On the other hand, I don't really 'need' it, but at the going price it's very tempting.

I kind of don't want to go down the modular rabbit hole, but at the same time, I've been toying with the idea for quite some time. I learned synthesis on a Moog modular and an Arp2600 and that initial itch is still there, lol.

Does that photo represent what you get with the initial package? Or do you have to get the wooden panels separately?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2015)

Amos at Moog reports units come with wooden sides for $599 u.s. street. To mount the Mother 32 in your own eurorack you simply remove the Mother from its chassis and place it in your eurorack cabinet of choice loosing the wood sides of course.

Optional Mother Accessories 

- 6” Moog Patch Cables (5-Pack)

- 12” Moog Patch Cables (5-Pack)

- 2 Tier Mother Rack Kit (Also for use with 60 HP Moog case)

- 3 Tier Mother Rack Kit (Also for use with 60 HP Moog case)

- 60 HP Empty Moog Eurorack Case (Requires Eurorack power module for use)

- Mother-32 Soft Carrying Case


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you! I wasn't entirely sure on the panels, that's why I asked.

I'm stoked! I figure get a single unit for starters, then maybe get a second unit a few months after that, and maybe even a third after that... and then of course the 3-tier rack. What I like about that idea (and the Eurorack factor in general) is the compact size. 

I'm just dreaming out loud right now, but as I said, at the going price for an individual unit it's very tempting... and do-able.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Oct 4, 2015)

What software support is available for saving patches, etc. ? 

(One of the things I like about my Mini is the software that supports it .)


----------



## bryla (Oct 4, 2015)

Since it's a modular it functions a bit different than other hardware. 
The factory presets are described on page 53 in the manual. http://www.moogmusic.com/sites/default/files/Mother_32_Manual_Web_1st_Run.pdf

Page 56 is about user presets


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure that that's what SeattleComposer had in mind?

As for sequences, I'm not seeing anything that talks about recalling patterns after you have shut down, so I'm wondering whether saved patterns remain in memory and whether they can be recalled in the future. Or is it like the sequencer on a Pro One? 

As for patches, I wouldn't expect a modular system to be able to save patches, and I'm not aware of any modular synthesizers (except for the Nord Mod) that can fully save and recall patches. For one thing, what happens if you're also using modules from another manufacturer? And what about the physical connections? What we used to do in the old days is diagram things out, or nowadays you could take a picture. Or.... it could be that I'm not understanding this correctly?


----------

